

SpaceX releases video of Falcon 9’s explosive landing - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/01/spacex-releases-video-of-falcon-9s-explosive-landing/

======
gt565k
Well, it came pretty close, that's for sure. A few more tries and they'll
figure it out!

